# My artwork



## Naddia (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are a few of my drawings. My style is photorealism, and my favorite subjects are human and other non-human animals.

_*An Empty Bath* - pencil on paper _(from an unfinished illustrated children's book that I hope to finish sometime during my lifetime)








_*CeCe* - Charcoal on paper






_
_*Rose* - Charcoal on paper

_






_*Worlds* - Charcoal on paper_ 
This is a symbolic drawing if anyone cares to guess its meaning.






Nad


----------



## Naddia (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of my paintings.

_*Boy Pumping Gas* - photograph, acrylics on canvas

_









_*The Walk* - acrylics on canvas

_





Nad


----------



## Candra H (Jun 14, 2011)

Those paintings are posted pretty small so my dodgy eyes cant see them clearly enough to comment. I'm not really into guessing people's meaning in their work so wont touch on Worlds. I like your cats, Rose in particular. Nice graphic effect with the white whiskers against the black background, and I like the strength of personality in her expression. Good stuff.


----------



## Custard (Jun 14, 2011)

Ce ce and Rose are both sho cute. :3

I really like the shading in the walk.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow Naddia. These are really stunning. You are very talented!


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 16, 2011)

Worlds is a nice graphic image.  I think it deals with the separation of two who, at least one of them, believes would be good together, but their worlds are apart.


----------

